# Cypripedium



## Evergreen (May 18, 2013)

Bought as reginae, but it's not reginae  Any thoughts what hybrid/species it is ?


----------



## dodidoki (May 18, 2013)

Pouch is very unusual....I have no idea.


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2013)

the pouch is deformed.


----------



## dodidoki (May 18, 2013)

Similar to Gabriella, maybe. ( fasciolatum X kentuckiense)


----------



## Evergreen (May 18, 2013)

thank you guys, it does look like Cypripedium Gabriela.


----------

